# change in bloodwork requested



## needanswers (May 4, 2013)

Hi all,
I just looked at my blood work requisition for August and noticed that my doctor took off the anti-TPO antibodies (ugg!!), and added ALT (? liver function) and CBC. Why would he look at those things? Regarding the antibodies, I should have known and looked at the form before I left, because he said "I checked the antibodies like you asked, but it doesn't really matter, just confirms what we already knew, that you have Grave's)... sigh...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

needanswers said:


> Hi all,
> I just looked at my blood work requisition for August and noticed that my doctor took off the anti-TPO antibodies (ugg!!), and added ALT (? liver function) and CBC. Why would he look at those things? Regarding the antibodies, I should have known and looked at the form before I left, because he said "I checked the antibodies like you asked, but it doesn't really matter, just confirms what we already knew, that you have Grave's)... sigh...


Sounds like a devious doctor to me and I would lose trust.

Boy, we sure do have the stories here; that is for sure.

I am sorry for this. Doctor shopping might be a good idea.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Well wait a minute. Not that I like doctors or trust them at this point. But:

If you are on ATD's (Methimozole) it lowers your white blood cells and could reek havoc with your liver too. The CBC and liver functions should be checked when starting the drug, ant at 6 month or year intervals. As far as not having TPO tested this blood work goes.....................well once you have antibodies you GET to KEEP THEM and they don't change as quickly as the hormones do.

IM SORRY


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I agree with HotGrandma, it's probably good that he's requesting liver and CBC tests if you're on anti-thyroid drugs. When my Hashi's swung seriously hyper a few years ago and the doc put me on PTU, she checked my liver levels every 6 weeks.


----------



## needanswers (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I was wondering what those things are for. Glad to know that he's being proactive... I don't want to have liver problems or white count problems. I do wish that he kept on the antibodies though, because I've been thinking of trying a gluten free diet to see if I can target the autoimmunity component causing this thing! I don't think it'll help, but hopefully can't hurt.
Thanks again for the help interpreting things.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I agree, once you have the antibodies, they're with you forever. ATD's are hard on the liver, so a check of that is a good thing.

Gluten free can help quiet the antibodies. My doctor doesn't think so but hey, it can't hurt.


----------



## needanswers (May 4, 2013)

If the antibodies are with you forever and antibodies cause the hyperthyroidism, then how does this ever "get better", and how do you ever "go into remission"? If the meds are just lowering the thyroid hormones and the antibodies just run rampant, in a year to 18 months when the doc says I can't be on the meds anymore, does that mean everyone needs the RAI/TT??


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

If the "target" (thyroid) is removed, they tend to quiet down. Sometimes they will attack the eyes too. Most of my symptoms went away soon after the surgery and my eye has stayed the same.

I guess some people have been fortunate to achieve remission. It was not an option for me. I was really happy that surgery was soon after my body calmed down from a thyroid storm. It is almost 2 years and I feel better than I have in years.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

needanswers said:


> If the antibodies are with you forever and antibodies cause the hyperthyroidism, then how does this ever "get better", and how do you ever "go into remission"? If the meds are just lowering the thyroid hormones and the antibodies just run rampant, in a year to 18 months when the doc says I can't be on the meds anymore, does that mean everyone needs the RAI/TT??


Which came first the thyroid having trouble making the right amount of horemones or the antibodies. Typically our bodies make antibodies to fight infections and keep us well. Those are good antibodies. The antibodies or autoantibodies that are made from the thyroid are sneeky little demonds and they are powerful and take over. They cause lots of damage to the entire body in the wake of their destruction.

If and when the thyroid is producing the correct hormone levels they quit their attack. They lay low (values decrease) and are not in control raging chaos. So the marker on the values is important. People without this desease will have NO antibodies. So it takes months for the antibody levels to drop after the thyroid levels stabilize. Usually 6 months or a year. Now you may want to ask your Dr to run TSI or TRab the next time. My doc told me the same thing that there were probably other antibodies running around in there.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh Oh Oh. CBC comes back with a potassimum level. Those of us with graves deplete potassimum with sweating. See if your doctor would prescribe prescription strength potassimum.


----------



## needanswers (May 4, 2013)

Thank you so much. I'm so frustrated with this. I don't like the bandaid approach very much, and I don't want to have to destroy my thyroid if I can avoid it. I don't know why, it's just hard for me to accept. My doctor would not do TSI or TRab.. said that they were outdated and not seen as best practice for bloodwork anymore, even though I showed him the printout from a link that someone from this site gave he. He won't do it.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

I feel your frustration, been there myself. TPO is present in 90% of hashi's patients and 75% of graves patients. Some will not have TPO but will have TSI. Usually if you have TSI, TRab will also test positive. Trab is the cheaper and faster test of the two. These ate the two that would confirm graves. Since there is no treatment for the antibodies only for the tyroid it is important that your doctor dose from Free T4 lab results. Monitoring antibodies are important to have values when contemplating RAI or TT. If they are high before ablation they can attack the eyes as their target the thyroid is no longer there for them to attack. If attempting remission through medication and the antibodies are high remission isn't possible. My personal opinion we'll probably be on medication lifelong regardless.


----------

